# Kaplan Exam prob 1.1



## cabby (Sep 25, 2007)

In the Kaplan Electrical Exam solutions, problem 1.1, I can not figure out how they went from e^-j5 and ended up with an angle of 73.5211 degrees. Has anyone worked this yet?

thanks,


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 25, 2007)

The angle 73.52 comes from doing the multiplication of e-.5 and e-j5. You know,equal bases, so add the exponents.

It come like this: e(-.5 - j5).

That will give you the .6065&lt;73.52.

Hope I answered your question.


----------

